# Attitude Seeds???



## I Eat Valium

Has anyone here ordered from them? They have some awesome 
freebies if u spend a little $ with them, and you get a t-shirt with 
your order. Oh and a tracking number...


----------



## andy52

try it and give us a report.somebody has to break the ice.


----------



## mistisrising

I've seen a good review on them before, but don't quote me. I thought it was here, but I can't find it, so search it on a few other forums.


----------



## 420usagrow

7 orders in last 14 months with no confiscations at all! They arrive in east coast USA from UK in 5-6 days after ordering. Very stealthy and a great selection. I am getting ready to place an order for Seedism BLZ Bud feminized seeds in a day or so! They have a track and trace option which is really cool to keep up with the progress from their warehouse to your door. And you get 5 free G13 Thai Skunk seeds with orders over $99.00 and another 5 free G13 Power Skunk seeds for a total of $150.00. I am sold on these guys (obviously!). 420usagrow


----------



## Wolfie

Ordered a few seeds on Oct. 30th, will post the results when I get them.


----------



## Disco94

Just got mine in today!  They have an excellent source from breeders, large choice.  And you gotta love their pick n' mix.  Use discount code 420 for a little discount.  Oh yea... pretty cool T-Shirt too.  And you can get your package Guaranteed for a little extra.


----------



## st00ner

Only seed bank I order from. 100% reliable IMO

use 420 as your discount code to save some cash. Also, they give you free seeds with every order (I got one Fem Durban Poison and 5 power skunk seeds with my 10 Lowryder #2's)

ATTITUDE SEED BANK FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Wow. I wish people were a lil more discreet. In under a few seconds I found out how and where Attitude ships. Not smart posting all this stuff imo.


----------



## st00ner

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Wow. I wish people were a lil more discreet. In under a few seconds I found out how and where Attitude ships. Not smart posting all this stuff imo.



Why?

You think the people who care about this don't know?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> Why?


It's threads with info like this that makes it hard on us all. Ever wonder why there are so many confiscations as of late? Wouldn't be hard to intercept a package if LEO knows _exactly_ what to look for. I'm just saying...for everyones safety...and happiness...we shouldn't post about stealth imo.


----------



## Wolfie

true, if you want all that info, go to the company's website and keep it at that...wish I knew about that discount code beforehand though...


----------



## Bonghit74

Can we have this removed or does everybody and their brother get to see this.


----------



## kaneboy

they accept some credit cards but not others but they have a good range


----------



## smokingjoe

ease up on the paranoia folks; nothing above/below speaks of their shipping methods; all posted information is freely available from just about every seedbanks sites.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> nothing above/below speaks of their shipping methods


Thats because it was edited out.


----------



## Wolfie

Getting worried here...According to the tracking #, my package has been in the US, (and only 4 hours away by car) for 6 days now...and still no delivery or update as to it's current whereabouts. Why on earth would it take 6+ days to be processed and travel 4 hours?


----------



## BuddyLuv

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Getting worried here...According to the tracking #, my package has been in the US, (and only 4 hours away by car) for 6 days now...and still no delivery or update as to it's current whereabouts. Why on earth would it take 6+ days to be processed and travel 4 hours?


 
Did you get guaranteed shipping? If so then I wouldn't be too worried about it. Plus things take time to clear customs. Just the hard working Gov. agents taking their time to rubber stamp stuff.


----------



## Wolfie

No guaranteed shipping, just tracking...and still nothing today.


----------



## BuddyLuv

wish I could help ya. I got gauranteed shipping so if they "F" up I quess they will send them again.


----------



## Wolfie

Yeah, I'll be ordering that way the next time, that's for sure...perhaps it's just been tied up due to a large volume of mail...we'll see Monday.


----------



## Wolfie

Placed a 2nd order, this time a different way...we'll see how fast this one shows up. Big Budda Blue Cheese and Seedsman Seeds White Widow on the way.


----------



## BuddyLuv

well let us know if the first order comes


----------



## skincandy

Made an order yesterday, BB blue cheese, NRS bubblisious, NRS white widdow, so far so good. I made a mistake in my order and had to email them, and they were on it. I have to say great communication and customer service so far, well se how the rest goes.


----------



## Wolfie

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> well let us know if the first order comes



Nothing today...12 days now since my first order, if they don't show tomorrow I'll e-mail them.


----------



## la9

I wonder what you guys would act like in the old days when it took 30 - 45 days to get your order.


----------



## Wolfie

la9 said:
			
		

> I wonder what you guys would act like in the old days when it took 30 - 45 days to get your order.



Easy, we'd be freaking out after 48+ days.


----------



## franco

Just received my order from the Attitude. It only took 7 days to get here in NY. They are really great to do business with. They have a phone number where you can contact them. I had to call them once because when I ordered I didn't see the option to send my seeds in a DVD case. It only cost about $8.00 to call them and you actually get to talk to someone. I placed a fairly big order and got all the freebies that they offer you. They are the best!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv

Well my order has been delayed for about 5 days now. Tracking number shows as invalid. I finally got an email from them today stating that they were out of the strains I ordered. I quess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Disco94

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Placed a 2nd order, this time a different way...we'll see how fast this one shows up. Big Budda Blue Cheese and Seedsman Seeds White Widow on the way.



Just started germing my Cheese last night... wanna race?


----------



## franco

Buddylove, Don't worry. They will fill your order. They are the most honest people to do business with.


----------



## Wolfie

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Just started germing my Cheese last night... wanna race?



Ha, I could race if my seeds would get here...*keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## Wolfie

Got a notice in the mail today, have to go pick my package up at the post office tonight or tomorrow morning...kinda wondering why it took 12 days to get here from NY, but whatever, with any luck I'll have them early this evening. Hopefully the 2nd order will get here faster.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

Do You Think They Would Make It All The Way To The West Coast? Would I Be Okay If I Went With The Cheapest Shipping Method I Only Have Enough For The Seeds


----------



## I Eat Valium

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> Do You Think They Would Make It All The Way To The West Coast? Would I Be Okay If I Went With The Cheapest Shipping Method I Only Have Enough For The Seeds


 
 I would e-mail them and ask what the success rate is shipping
to the usa with the cheapest method.


----------



## iToke

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Got a notice in the mail today, have to go pick my package up at the post office tonight or tomorrow morning...kinda wondering why it took 12 days to get here from NY, but whatever, with any luck I'll have them early this evening. Hopefully the 2nd order will get here faster.


 
Why do you have to pick it up? Didnt u choose the no sig option?


----------



## Wolfie

No sig required, but they still make sure you're the one getting it...I'd say more, but yeeeah.


----------



## Wolfie

After some serious nervousness at the post office, I now have Paradise Seeds Whiteberry, Greenhouse Seeds Hymalaya Gold, and G13 Labs Power Skunk germinating. yay!


----------



## skincandy

Wolfie said:
			
		

> After some serious nervousness at the post office, I now have Paradise Seeds Whiteberry, Greenhouse Seeds Hymalaya Gold, and G13 Labs Power Skunk germinating. yay!


 
Congrats! I was a little nervouse for ya myself.


----------



## Wolfie

Yeah, I don't recommend going the "cheapest shipping" route unless you really have to...too stressful.


----------



## JBonez

great news wolfie, glad you got your order, i should have mine next week, attitude is the way to go, just hope i dont have to go to the post office to pick up mine, he he.


----------



## Wolfie

2nd order showed up yesterday, only 8 days this time


----------



## JBonez

nice, expecting mine any day now. cant wait, thanks for the update friend.


----------



## Weezy

I have ordered from the Attitude Gifts and was very pleased.  Fast and reliable.

P.S. Wolfie: I love the Hicks quote.  Absolutely amazing man...he makes me laugh everytime I hear or read a quote.


----------



## Wolfie

I want to make up a t-shirt with his face on it, and "what would Bill say?" under it. I think if he were still alive he'd have had a stroke or brain aneurysm within the past 8 years. 

By the way, my single Whiteberry seedling already has it's second set of leaves, the other strains aren't even out of the soil yet. I started White Widow and Blue Cheese tonight.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

I Didnt Order Nothing Yet Probably Wont Im Just Gunna Get Some Clones From Med Shops Im Hoping I Run Into Some Greencrack Clones Gc Was The Most Intense High I Ever Had Had Me Tripping Out


----------



## skincandy

I ordered last monday the 10th, and had my order in hand the following mon the 17th, to the mid west of the USA. Thats pretty good even with the weekend in there. Great customer service as well.


----------



## JBonez

skincandy said:
			
		

> I ordered last monday the 10th, and had my order in hand the following mon the 17th, to the mid west of the USA. Thats pretty good even with the weekend in there. Great customer service as well.



dang, you got yours before me! i ordered on the 9th i believe, but i havent checked the mail today yet.


----------



## JBonez

as suspected, package arrived today, afghan kush, here i come!


----------



## Wolfie

JBonez said:
			
		

> as suspected, package arrived today, afghan kush, here i come!



Good luck, my light worked for 10-15 minutes, then blew. Talk about a setback, oi, now I have to suddenly save up for a new light and I already have 4 seedlings.


----------



## BuddyLuv

7 days since they shipped 15 since I ordered, That is fine by me because I got the strains I wanted. Even though they were out of stock they did me right in the end. I will be using these guys again.


Oh and they are even bending over backwards to get me a few strains they do not usually stock. I will probably have to pay up front but hey I know I will get 'em from these guys/gals.


----------



## 808high

do you guys think that attitude would be able to ship to hawaii discreetly and fast.:fly:


----------

